# iexplore.exe, server 2003



## techgirl7557 (Apr 29, 2010)

Please HELP!

I am experiencing a problem in my Citrix Farm that I cannot figure out. At the moment 2 our of 7 servers are getting an "iexplore.exe memory cannot be read" error only when trying to print. 

All servers are Windows 2003, R2, SP2. They are all patched as much as possible, since Citrix and Windows updates do not play well together. The problem servers have been upgraded to IE7 as of today, but still getting the error. 

I have tried EVERYTHING that I have been able to find in other forums and this one, including turning off the "shared tools" in office, running spyware scan, updating anti-virus on server. I cannot figure out how to disable add-ons in IE one by one because with Terminal Servers I cannot manage the add-ons, but I have started IE "without add-ons" and I still get the error. 

I am BEYOND frustrated, if anyone can help, PLEASE HELP!


----------



## digitalsatori (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi techgirl!

I'm going to preface this to say that I don't have any experience with Citrix on the administrative level, so the only advice I can offer is specific to the Windows OS.

However, based on what you're describing, I'm suspicious of your printers (or print drivers) acting up rather than IE. Are you able to print outside of IE on these particular servers? Are there any print settings that are different from the other servers? Does this occur when printing to all printers?

Also, when it gives you the "memory cannot be read" error, does it provide an address, or is there an entry in the event log that provides bit more detail?


----------



## techgirl7557 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi digitalsatori!

I agree, I don't think it's Citrix either. I am not able to print from anything else on these servers, whether it's notepad, word, within an application loaded on the server or anything that opens in IE. I was thinking possibly the drivers too, but I wasn't really sure because the printers are actually loading and you can see the printer you want to print to and actually select it...you just can't print.

It happens when printing to any of the printers, I've tried HP printers, Ricoh, Lexmark, they all error out.

The only thing that I get in the event log doesn't even come up as an "error" it just shows up in the system log as "application popup" and shows the memory error always with "The instruction at 0x...at 0x the memory cannot be read" (The 0x part is always different numbers)...the only eventID I can see is Event ID 26, but can't find anything to do with that error that would direct me to a fix that I haven't tried.

I also tried loading firefox on the server just to see if I could bypass anything, a couple posts mentioned they tried that, but still errors out. Anything you could think of would be appreciated!


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Check Task Manager to see how much Processor & Memory is being utilized under the Performance Tab. 

For printing issue make sure Print Spooler Service is set to automatic and started (Run>Services.msc), right click on the Printer & select Print Test Page & see if that prints out.

You've mentioned that you tried after updating the anti-virus, spyware etc. Have you tried after disabling them? Maybe the apps are blocking it


----------



## digitalsatori (Apr 28, 2010)

Interesting. This makes me think there might be something going on with one of your print drivers, a service loading at startup, or your print spooler itself.

The most common cause of this problem is drivers. Do you have all printers set up the same way on all of your servers using the same version of the print driver? If it possible, you may want to try removing all printers for one of the affected servers, deleting the print drivers, then reinstalling one of the printers to see if this error continues. You can remove the print drivers stored on the server by opening up Printers and Faxes, then clicking on File and Server Properties. Click on the "Driver" tab and you will have the ability to delete the installed print drivers.

Secondly, this may be caused by a service or application that is loading at startup. Do you remember making any changes (such as a software install) when the error started appearing? You should be able to run msconfig on the server and click on the "Startup" tab. Check to see if there isn't anything loading that shouldn't be there. If there isn't, one step would be to remove all entries (it won't delete them from this list; it just disables them) to see if there is a service that is causing the problem. If so, start the applications/services one by one through process of elimination.

If neither of these steps work, it may be a problem with the print spooler itself. As a workaround, you can try setting all printer to "Print Directly to the Printer" under the Advanced tab of the Printer Properties. If the print spooler is acting up, this should bypass it - but it will cause the client to be responsible for spooling the job and your users will notice a hesitation when they try to print. This is normal, but can cause some users to panic and click the print button multiple times. Since the client terminal is now handling spool jobs, each click just takes longer.

Bypassing the print spooler, IMHO, should be a temporary measure while you try to rebuild the server or reinstall the print spooler from the Win2k3 CD/DVD.

Hope this helps!


----------

